# Just had to share



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey all, some of you know that I'm selling my house and won't be doing a display this year....at least not at my house. However, the place I plan on moving to has a fabulous antique store and a very cool owner. He's letting me decorate the entire store, inside and out, for Halloween. What a fabulous backdrop for my props! Anyway, I took Elfula Helmut into the store a couple of weeks ago to show him an example of my work. He loved Helmut and proceeded to place him up on the counter as you enter the store. Of course the evil little minion was holding two mink skins in his hands. He said that everyone comments on that guy and the best part is that the little kids won't even enter the store MUAHAHAHAHA! success!!! I told him he ain't seen nuthin yet :devil: This is gonna be a blast!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yep, this would scare the bejezus out of me too! I'm so thrilled for you


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I am so happy for you Laurie. I know it's not exactly what you would have planned but just think of how many people can see your awesome work now.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Please take some pictures when you get the place set up. Iam sure this guy doesnt know what he has let himself in for.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I love this guy...you do great work please share the setup when it's finished...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot for you, Laurie! That antique shop is going to have the classiest and creepiest Halloween decorations ever:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think he could scare some adults too!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow that's awesome. Glad your going to have such a big audience for your work!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

That's great Laurie! I bet he'll get more than a few offers to buy your props. Have a great time decorating!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all....pics will be posted for sure.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Things have a way of working out. Happy for you Laurie.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very cool. This situation may take you happily into a direction you might have never considered.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great news Laurie good luck with the move


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bring it to the masses! Oh, and I hope your house sells for a bundle!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys  The pics are linked in this post http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=500678#post500678


----------

